# My Timber Belt Set-Up



## SawDust75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just wanted to post a pic of my Timber Belt set-up. I have my wedge pouch on the left, and my new Grizzly Peak Industries aluminum Axe holster. The holster fits my Gransfors Bruks small forest axe perfectly. You can get the aluminum holsters in custom sizes from Grizzly Peak Industries website. I am replacing the nylon black belt with leather one soon.


----------



## ohio hunter (Oct 22, 2015)

Alex Jones fan?


----------



## SawDust75 (Oct 22, 2015)

ohio hunter said:


> Alex Jones fan?


Alternative media is the only credible media left, and I use the bumper sticker as a conversation starter.


----------

